# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Supernova, misteri i madh i universit

## fegi

Supernova, misteri i madh i universit
Prej kohësh astronomët bëjnë pyetjen se pse disa yje e përfundojnë ekzistencën e tyre me një shpërthim supernovë. Këto shpërthime janë një nga fenomenet astrofizike më komplekse që njihen deri më sot, gjë e cila e bën të vështirë përshkrimin me një model të thjeshtë.
Pak nga pak shkencëtarët i kanë perfeksionuar modelet e tyre teorike dhe kohët e fundit kanë arritur të simulojnë shpërthimet e dy llojeve supernovash. Çelësi ishte të koordinoje të tri dimensionet e hapësirës me një detaj të mjaftueshëm për të përshkruar dinamikën e flukseve me një shpejtësi të madhe.
U zbulua se shpërthimet, të cilat mund të jenë tepër asimetrike, shkaktojnë një ripërzierje të fuqishme të materies së prodhuar, duke llogaritur këtu edhe elementet e reja kimike të sintetizuara përgjatë këtij fenomeni.
Përveç tyre, shpërthimi gjeneron një yll neutronesh, të cilit i shkaktohet një kundërgoditje aq e dhunshme, saqë mund ta hedhë përtej hapësirës me një shpejtësi të madhe.
Në kërkime të ndryshme janë marrë në konsideratë spektrat relativë të hapave të fundit në shpërthimet e 18 supernovave dhe kështu është mundur të përcaktohet se si asimetria është një karakteristikë mbi të gjitha e supernovave të privuara nga hidrogjeni, dhe më shumë në veçanti e atyre të cilat shfaqin fenomenet "brust" të rrezeve gama.
Sipas modeleve aktuale të evolucionit yjor, yjet e dendura, pra ato me një masë më të madhe se 8-10 masash diellore, e përfundojnë ekzistencën e tyre kur karburanti nuklear në rajonet më të brendshme ka mbaruar plotësisht dhe në këtë mënyrë presioni nuk mund më të kundërbalancojë shtytjen e gravitetit.
Bërthama e tyre shkatërrohet duke i lënë vend një ylli neutronesh ose një vrime të zezë. Energjia gravitacionale e shkatërrimit prodhon një shpërthim, i cili përhap në hapësirë atë çfarë ka mbetur nga ylli, një fenomen ky që konsiderohet, të paktën deri më tani, si një supernovë.
Të ashtuquajturat supernova, me shkatërrim të bërthamës klasifikohen në bazë të sasisë së hidrogjenit që ndodhet në momentin e shpërthimit: yjet që prodhojnë supernova në një spektër të pasur me hidrogjen klasifikohen si supernova të tipit II. Kështu me radhë ekzistojnë yje të cilat humbasin pjesën më të madhe të sasisë së hidrogjenit.
Këto përbëjnë disa kategori: supernovat e tipit IIb (të pasura me helium, por akoma tregojnë shenja hidrogjeni), ato të tipit Ib (të pasura me helium, por të privuara nga hidrogjeni) dhe në fund ato të tipit Ic (nuk përmbajnë as helium e as hidrogjen).
Një problem i rëndësishëm, por akoma i pazgjidhur, i përket mënyrës në të cilën energjia gravitacionale e kolapsit konvertohet në shtresën e jashtme gjatë shpërthimit të supernovës, në disa raste të kohëve të fundit mendohet se ndoshta bëhet fjalë për shpërthime josferike.
Të arrish të përcaktosh gjeometrinë e shpërthimit dhe mbi të gjitha kur duhet të përcaktosh edhe tipin e supernovës është diçka e vështirë, por gjithsesi duhet të përcaktohet medoemos nëse gjeometria është e përbashkët me të gjitha "CC-Sne", apo varet kundrejt tipologjisë së tyre.
Supernova e galaktikës sonë
Kërkuesit e Universitetit të Karolinës së Veriut kanë zbuluar supernovën më të re në moshë në të gjithë galaktikën tonë. Me një moshë jo më shumë se 140 vjeçe dhe rreth 200 vjet më e re se supernova që pretendohej se ishte më e reja përpara zbulimit të kësaj të fundit.
Merita e zbulimit, që mund të hapë një rrugë më të mirë në studimin e shpërthimeve yjore, i përket Stephen Reinolds, një astrofizikan, i cili ka drejtuar një grup studiuesish në studimet e një hipoteze kërkimore, që aludonte se një objekt yjor i njohur me siglën G1.9+0.3 mund të jetë ajo çfarë ka mbetur nga një supernovë e re.
Duke ekzaminuar imazhet e objektit të marrë në vitin 2007, falë "Chandra X-Ray Observatory" i NASA-s dhe duke i krahasuar me ato relative të të njëjtit objekt të marrë në vitin 1985, falë "National Radio Astronomy Observatory", u bë e mundur jo vetëm të konfirmohet hipoteza rreth natyrës së objektit, por edhe të verifikohej sesi dimensionet e saj janë rritur rreth 16 përqind në këto 22 vitet e fundit, gjë e cila sugjeron se shpërthimi fillestar ka ndodhur vetëm 140 vjet më parë.
Supernovat janë fryt i shpërthimeve yjore, të cilat mendohet se venë në lëvizje "ciklet e jetës" në galaktika. Një shpërthim i një supernove, në fakt, shpërndan në hapësirë metale të rënda, rreze kozmike dhe pjesëza me një energji të lartë, duke kontribuar në krijimin e yjeve të reja.
Drita e këtyre objekteve mund t'u fshihet kollaj teleskopëve modernë të astronomëve nga sasia e madhe e pluhurit dhe gazrave ndëryjorë. Teleskopët me rreze X, gjithsesi janë në gjendje të tregojnë valët radio dhe radioaktivitetin me energji të lartë të çliruar nga supernovat, duke lejuar të vëzhgohen edhe shpërthimet më të fshehura.
Sipas Reinolds, supernova G1.9+0.3 është ajo më e fshehura nga të gjitha supernovat e tjera të galaktikës sonë. Nëse nuk do të ishte për të gjithë këtë materie ndëryjore, e cila ndërvepron mes nesh dhe objekteve yjore, supernova do të ishte vëzhguar si një yll i ri në rrjetin yjor të Shigjetarit që në vitet ndërmjet 1870 dhe 1900. Sigurisht që kemi të bëjmë me mbetje shumë më të hershme dhe duhet kohë e punë për të vëzhguar ndryshimet më të vogla.
Supernova më e shndritshme
Me një dritë të paktën njëqind herë më të madhe se një supernovë e zakonshme, ajo e vëzhguar vitin e kaluar, SN 2006gy, ka vënë në provë modelin aktual të formimit të këtyre ngjarjeve kozmike spektakolare. Tashmë Stan Sozlei, astrofizikan në Universitetin e Kalifornisë në Santa Kruz, ka zhvilluar një ide, e cila mund të shpjegojë formimin e asaj që deri më tani është supernova më e fuqishme.
Siç edhe shpjegon në artikullin e publikuar kohët e fundit në revistën "Nature", do të bëhej fjalë për një yll tepër të dendur, i cili do të shkaktonte jo një, por shumë shpërthime të mëdha. "Thjesht mendojmë për një supernovë si në vdekjen e një ylli, por në këtë rast vetë ylli mund të shpërthejë rreth dyzet herë", shpjegon Sozlei.
Shpërthimi i parë do të shpërbënte shtresat e jashtme të yllit, duke prodhuar një fluks radioaktiviteti të shndritshëm, jo më të madh se ajo e një supernove me përmasa mesatare. Por, një shpërthim i dytë do të shkatërronte një shtresë më të thellë se ajo sipërfaqësore e yllit, e cila, duke u përplasur me shtresën sipërfaqësore, do të përhapej me një shpejtësi më të madhe, duke prodhuar një dritë akoma më të fortë.
Dy shtresat janë përplasur me njëra-tjetrën në një distancë e cila lejon konvertimin në dritë të të gjithë energjisë kinetike, duke e bërë fenomenin njëqind herë më të shndritshëm se një supernovë e zakonshme. Në fakt, një supernovë normalisht konverton në dritë vetëm një përqind të energjisë kinetike, e cila shpërndahet shumë shpejt, duke bërë që drita të mos humbasë shpejt.
Ky mekanizëm kërkon një yll tepër të dendur, nga 90 deri në 130 herë më shumë se masa e Diellit. Kur një yll i afrohet vërtet fundit të jetës së tij, temperatura e bërthamës ngrihet aq shumë, saqë një pjesë e energjisë konvertohet në kopje elektronesh.
Ky rezultat është një fenomen i quajtur "jostabilitet çifti", në të cilin konvertimi i radioaktivitetit energjetik në kopje elektronesh përcakton një rënie të presionit të radioaktivitetit.
Kur bërthama tkurret, stabiliteti përkeqësohet, derisa ylli bie në kolaps, duke djegur lëndët e tij në mënyrë të dhunshme e duke krijuar shpërthime të njëpasnjëshme. Në fund, ylli shpërbëhet me një presion të lartë, por jo në masën sa të vetëshkatërrohet totalisht.
Në rastin e yjeve, prej 90 deri në 130 herë më të dendur se masa diellore, fenomene të tilla janë të zakonshme. Në galaktikën tonë, yjet e dendur janë shumë të rralla, por mendohet se miliona vite më parë ato kanë qenë mjaft të shpeshta.
Burime energjie, rrezet X dhe gama
Falë informacioneve të mbledhura nga një seri teleskopësh në Tokë, një grup kërkimor i vëzhguesit hapësinor me rreze X "Suzaku" i Agjencisë Hapësinore Japoneze (JAXA) dhe asaj të NASA-s, kanë hedhur dritë mbi disa nga objektet më energjike të galaktikës sonë, të ashtuquajturit "gjeneratorë të energjisë komike", në gjendje të përshpejtojnë pjesëza elementare deri në shpejtësinë e dritës.
Studimi i këtyre objekteve është një nga sfidat më të forta të astrofizikës aktuale. Këto objekte misterioze janë zbuluar vetëm disa vite më parë nga një rrjet i përbërë prej katër teleskopësh evropianë të vendosur në Namibia, i njohur me emrin "High Energy Stereoscopic System" (HESS).
Falë këtyre teleskopëve janë zbuluar, gjithashtu rreze gama tepër energjike, të cilat vijnë nga hapësira të largëta.
Rrezet gama thithen nga gazra që ndodhen në shtresën më të lartë të atmosferës tokësore. Kur ndërveprojnë me molekulat që ndodhen në atë shtresë, formojnë pjesëza subatomike, të cilat prodhojnë radioaktivitetin karakteristik "Chernekov".
Gjithashtu, është e mundur vetëm prej këtyre teleskopëve të përcaktohet jo vetëm ky radioaksion blu, por edhe drejtimi i tij, dendësia e sigurisht vendndodhja e burimit. Edhe pse ky kërkim kishte një sukses të plotë, imazhet e HESS nuk ishin mjaft të qarta, në mënyrë që të përcaktonin me saktësi vendin ku përshpejtoheshin pjesëzat dhe as mekanizmin e atij lloji përshpejtimi.
Për të arritur një gjë të tillë janë vënë në punë instrumente të vëzhguesit "Suzaku". Ideja fillestare ishte se cilido objekt në gjendje të prodhojë radioaksion gama me një energji të lartë, mund të prodhojë edhe rreze X dhe "Suzaku", është veçanërisht i ndjeshëm ndaj rrezeve X me energji tepër të lartë.
Kur teleskopët e "Suzakut" u drejtuan drejt burimit HESS J1837-069, u zbulua se si spektri i tij X ishte mjaft i ngjashëm me spektre plerionesh analogë, të pushtuar nga gazi i magnetizuar dhe me një temperaturë të lartë, që i kanë origjinat kur era e një pulsari ndërvepron me atë çfarë mbetet nga një supernovë që ka shpërthyer.
Përgatiti
KLARITA BAJRAKTARI

----------


## thirsty

"brust"

burst. jo brust

----------

